# Painting SAP Grills



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Got some hanger rash on the front of my phantom black 05 this past week. Don't know how it happened but the result is a 12 inch long scuff mark taking off all the paint ending in a two inch long gouge into the plastic fascia. Also another scuff mark taking off the paint about 8 inches long below the above wound. The front fascia has got to be repainted ($300 estimate) and I was wondering about getting my SAP grill inserts painted black also.

Do you guys have any opinions on how this would look or even better does anyone have pictures of SAP grill inserts painted the same color as the car?

I ordered the SAP grill inserts but after getting the car I've always felt that the front of the car was just too "busy" with the black hood scoops and the silver grill inserts. To me, they work against one another.

Will be taking the goat into the body shop next week and any opinions or comments would be most welcome.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BanditDave (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll post a pic of my '06 SAP Brazen Orange Metallic GTO when I get home...it is pretty sweet...I matte blacked the hood inserts and grilles. I think it makes the car. She's mean indeed!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I think they would look good if the surrounds were painted body color


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've always liked the matte black more.


----------



## BanditDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's a shot of the grilles...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree Matte black always looks meaner!


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I just painted mine this weekend with spray paint. Couldn't have gotten the color any closer to the actual quick silver. Unbelieveably they look great (that is since I did it with rattle can). Will post some pic's later.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

BanditDave said:


> I'll post a pic of my '06 SAP Brazen Orange Metallic GTO when I get home...it is pretty sweet...I matte blacked the hood inserts and grilles. I think it makes the car. She's mean indeed!


Strange that this post laid around over a month before getting a reply.

I did get the damage repaired and repainted along with getting the silver colored outsides of the inserts painted. They were done gloss phantom black metallic to match the rest of the car. The results were better than I had hoped! The front end took on a whole new personality and looks much better. The grill inserts now work with the rest of the Goats exterior, especially with the hood scoops.

Will get some photos up in the next few days so you guys can see the results. -Jim


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

check out mine. My photos


----------

